# probleme wifi ipad 3



## zarathoustra (20 Mars 2014)

bonjour à tous

depuis 1 jours, impossible de se connecter au wifi
ca marque a chaque fois "impossible de rejoindre le réseau" "blablabla"
=>je suis sûr pour le nom du réseau et le wifi

bon j'ai essayé de bidouiller dans les parametres
d'alller sur une autre box internet,
=> rien

alors, je me suis dit que je vais restaurer l'ios de l'ipad 
et pendant l'installation "choisir un réseau wifi", ca remarque le meme probleme

alors là je me dis qu'il y a un sus quelque part, et que c la carte mère
en effet, j'avais remarqué que l'ipad etait instable depuis quelques temps

alors j'ai 2 questions

1. connaissez vous des applis pour faire une analyse hardware d'un ipad?
2. que pensez vous que ca soit comme probleme? la carte mere a coup sur?

merci pour votre aide

cordialement


----------



## Optimistic2 (20 Mars 2014)

As-tu essayé dans tes paramètres wifi: *oublier ce réseau* ?
Et ensuite, tu te reconnectes en tapant ton mot de passe.

Sinon, j'ai deux applis qui analysent le matériel et l'OS, je ne sais pas si elles te seront utiles, mais essaie toujours:
iQuickMark
ActMonitor 
Elles ne sont pas très chères, moi, je les avais eues gratuitement lors d'une promo.


----------



## zarathoustra (20 Mars 2014)

Optimistic2 a dit:


> As-tu essayé dans tes paramètres wifi: *oublier ce réseau* ?
> Et ensuite, tu te reconnectes en tapant ton mot de passe.
> 
> Sinon, j'ai deux applis qui analysent le matériel et l'OS, je ne sais pas si elles te seront utiles, mais essaie toujours:
> ...



salut merci pour ton message

*1. pour "oublier ce reseau"
*
=> en fait, il ne me propose que 'accepter ce réseau" en haut en bleu
pour pouvoir oublier un reseau, je crois qu'il faut etre connecté dessus

est ce que je me trompe?

*2. les applis
*
iQuickMark
ahahahah, tu veux me faire une blague, c pour lire les codes barress....
ActMonitor

ActMonitor 
apparemment ca n'a pas l'air de gérer les test hardware. Non?

Zarathoustra


----------



## Optimistic2 (20 Mars 2014)

Tu as raison, je viens de vérifier, il faut être connecté dessus.
Ça fonctionne quand c'est un réseau auquel on a déjà eu accès.
Par exemple, si on change le mot de passe, il indique qu'il ne peut pas se connecter et la seule manière de revenir dessus et de l'oublier et de se reconnecter en mettant le nouveau mot de passe, sinon il ne propose pas de le retaper.

iQuickMark, sur le lien App Store que j'ai donné, fait bien de l'analyse.
Je ne veux pas te pousser à l'achat, je ne suis pas complètement certain qu'il puisse te donner des infos pertinentes dans ton cas, ce n'est qu'une piste.


----------



## zarathoustra (20 Mars 2014)

Optimistic2 a dit:


> Tu as raison, je viens de vérifier, il faut être connecté dessus.
> Ça fonctionne quand c'est un réseau auquel on a déjà eu accès.
> Par exemple, si on change le mot de passe, il indique qu'il ne peut pas se connecter et la seule manière de revenir dessus et de l'oublier et de se reconnecter en mettant le nouveau mot de passe, sinon il ne propose pas de le retaper.
> 
> ...



ok pour iquickmark

j'ai déjà telechargé act monitor

dans network / wifi y a rien c vide, c normal?

sinon dans techspaces j'ai wifi 802.11.a/b/g/n

tu sais si c normal?


----------



## Optimistic2 (20 Mars 2014)

Si tu n'as rien dans wifi, ça veut dire que tu n'es pas connecté, mais ça tu le sais déjà, sinon il t'indique le flux montant et descendant.

802.11.a/b/g/n, cela indique la compatibilité avec les réseaux wifi
Voici une recopie de ce que j'ai trouvé sur le net:
_b et g : fréquence 2,4Ghz débit : 11mbps->b et 54mbps->g
a : fréquence : 5,8Ghz, débit : 54mbps
n : fréquence 2,4Ghz et 5,8Ghz débit très supérieur aux autres...
_


----------



## zarathoustra (20 Mars 2014)

Optimistic2 a dit:


> Si tu n'as rien dans wifi, ça veut dire que tu n'es pas connecté, mais ça tu le sais déjà, sinon il t'indique le flux montant et descendant.
> 
> 802.11.a/b/g/n, cela indique la compatibilité avec les réseaux wifi
> Voici une recopie de ce que j'ai trouvé sur le net:
> ...



arfff je vais l'envoyer a l'apple store demain et je te dirai dans le forum ici

a +


----------

